# DT remote launchers



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

What experiences has anyone had with the DT system?

Thanks


----------



## res (Jan 23, 2006)

Hidden Valley,
Are you refering to the remote BIRD launchers or the portable dummy thrower? I have used their dog collars for about 8 years and have done pretty good with them. I bought my first set (double dog) ST201 I think it was about 8 years ago. It did great for quite a while. I did have problems with the transmitter. They used those soft squishy buttons and they would stick on occasion. It was the tranmitter that finally broke for good. I then replaced it with a DT Super dog digital 2 dog system. The collar selector switch broke in the first month. I had to send it back and it took 3 weeks to get it back but they did fix it. I then got concerned and bought a TT Flyway special 2 dog from Collar Clinic refurbished. I now run both systems and haven't had a problem since. They have also fixed the type of buttons on the Digital DT. The analog system stated a 1000 yrd range but most of the time that was about 500 yrds. The digital has a LOT more range. If you are looking at the launcher be sure the electronics of the digital type not the anylog type. Now if you talking the 22 blank powered hand thrower, I had to send the first one I bought back to DT since the firing pin did not strike the rim right and often misfired. They replaced that but the shell chamber may be over sized as the shells often stick and are hard to get out. Rick


----------



## res (Jan 23, 2006)

Hidden Valley,
Are you refering to the remote BIRD launchers or the portable dummy thrower? I have used their dog collars for about 8 years and have done pretty good with them. I bought my first set (double dog) ST201 I think it was about 8 years ago. It did great for quite a while. I did have problems with the transmitter. They used those soft squishy buttons and they would stick on occasion. It was the tranmitter that finally broke for good. I then replaced it with a DT Super dog digital 2 dog system. The collar selector switch broke in the first month. I had to send it back and it took 3 weeks to get it back but they did fix it. I then got concerned and bought a TT Flyway special 2 dog from Collar Clinic refurbished. I now run both systems and haven't had a problem since. They have also fixed the type of buttons on the Digital DT. The analog system stated a 1000 yrd range but most of the time that was about 500 yrds. The digital has a LOT more range. If you are looking at the launcher be sure the electronics of the digital type not the anylog type. Now if you talking the 22 blank powered hand thrower, I had to send the first one I bought back to DT since the firing pin did not strike the rim right and often misfired. They replaced that but the shell chamber may be over sized as the shells often stick and are hard to get out. Rick


----------



## res (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry, I must have a stuttering problem. Rick :lol:


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

*f*

I am refering to the bird launchers. Was looking on Gun Dog Supply and saw their info. Just curious.


----------

